# Hi from France



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey,

I figured it would be better to greet everyone before posting a topic about gear.

I'm 30, living in the french Alps, near La Clusaz. Been riding for a couple decades after a few years of skiing as a kid.

Could not ride regularly between 22 and 27, but since we moved here I'm back to the snow as much as I can during winter.
Strictly resort for the moment, because I lack the gear and training to go back country.
Still trying to find pow when I can.

My objectives for this season are to improve in freestyle and free carving. But before that, my pre season goal is to lose around 10 Kg to be more agile on the snow.
I would love to be able to 360 cleanly.

For the moment my quiver is modest, I'm riding a 2019 Jones Mountain Twin 161W with 2019 Drake 50s bindings. And a 2007 Bataleon The Enemy that is dear to my heart but a bit too small and pretty damaged from years of careless storage in a family garage. Planning to find a good crafstman to restore it to its former glory.
And I'm currently trying out tons of boots, trying to benefit from the summer sales. And I'm also keeping an eye out for any K2 Alchemist or Jones Flagship when I'll have some more "fun money".

And that's the subject of the post I will make in the gear section.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

La Clusaz looks like a nice place, I've driven through in our motorhome a few times after staying up at Chinaillon (Le Grand Bornand) and then heading over the Col des Aravis to Les Saisies, The only spot I've ridden in the La Clusaz ski area is at Manigod but the Col de Balme looks pretty impressive. Great spot to live, if we are in the area in the new year I'll send you a pm.


----------



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> La Clusaz looks like a nice place, I've driven through in our motorhome a few times after staying up at Chinaillon (Le Grand Bornand) and then heading over the Col des Aravis to Les Saisies, The only spot I've ridden in the La Clusaz ski area is at Manigod but the Col de Balme looks pretty impressive. Great spot to live, if we are in the area in the new year I'll send you a pm.



Yeah I mean, I live 30 minutes from there, not actually on the slopes. But it was to give an idea of where I was roughly.
I kinda prefer the Grand Bornand to ride. La Clusaz is steeper (in the interesting part, I think), as you said, Balme is a cool place but also pretty steep and "moguly" so it asks for quite a lot of energy to ride on. It's not "mellow chill and fun", it's focus and be clean. Also, Balme groomers are in the dark for a good part of the day. It's good so it's less prone to be slushy, but it can also be quite hard snow and a bit icy. The whole vibe of the spot is """hardcore""" skiers doing groomer skiers things. With a few pow spots here and there but they're heavily traced pretty fast.

But yeah, still a part of the resort to go to, the view from the top is incredible, with the "pas dans le vide" thingy. And when you're full of energy in the morning, It's good. But I often give up on it for the afternoon, going some places with more sun and a bit more mellow groomers.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

YouGoNCY said:


> Hey,
> 
> I figured it would be better to greet everyone before posting a topic about gear.


Welcome from across the pond!👋


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome from down under!


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome, bro!


----------



## vehupequ (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello and welcome


----------



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

Popo_Lino said:


> Welcome! To live in the french Alps is a dream. Lucky you


Comes with drawbacks and benefits. If we listened to my partner, we would be living by the sea. But screw that noise, we can go there for the holidays !


----------

